# L/H crank



## stevew (6 Nov 2009)

I know it's a long shot but, has anyone got a left crank for a Truvativ Isoflow crank set, 175mm long with splined fitting (power spline) just sitting in their junk box ?
If so i can offer it a home !


----------



## Kahuczek (13 Mar 2010)

I may have, I'll get back to you on Monday.


----------



## stevew (13 Mar 2010)

Thanks for looking, I'll wait to hear.


----------



## Kahuczek (15 Mar 2010)

I have one in 175mm, but it is bontrager branded.


----------



## stevew (15 Mar 2010)

Thanks, dont care about the brand just so long as it will fit a Isoflow B/B.
I'll PM you.


----------

